# Nutrition for Life



## bilal shanti (Aug 11, 2010)

What you should aim for daily is:
- Carbohydrates intake: 60% of your diet
- Protein intake: 25% of your diet
- Fat intake 15% of your diet
- Cholesterol intake: 300 mg
- Sodium intake: 1000 to 3000 mg
- Fiber intake: 25-30 mg
 As we grow older, our metabolism slows down gradually, our activity declines, and there is a tendency to eat more.
Serious and quick dieting may harm rather than help you. It may interfere with hormonal regulation, blood sugar regulation, and lead to unhealthy preoccupation with food, binge eating, and weight obsession.
The benefits of exercise are numerous. Some are enumerated as follows: it will make you lose weight, lower your blood lousy type of cholesterol, increase the healthy type of cholesterol, improve your blood sugar metabolism, reduce your risk of heart disease, lower you blood pressure and heart rate, improve your lean muscle mass, and improve your muscle tone, endurance, and range of motion.
One gram of protein or one gram of sugar, each provides 4 calories, whereas one gram of fat provides 9 calories.
Never starve yourself then binge eat. Try to spread your food intake throughout the day. Have multiple small frequent snacks in the midmornings and afternoons. Take any leftover food when you dine out for a later treat. Eat low-fat food whenever it is possible.
Eat lots of onions and garlic. These are very healthy nutrients that are good for your heart and blood pressure. They are also natural antibiotics and improve your immunity. Mild cooking of garlic for less than a minute may get rid of its smell yet preserves its benefits.
Try to avoid beer as it contains very high percentage of empty calories and sugar. Wine is not bad for the heart but grape and cranberry juices are the healthiest. 9- Try to add ginger on your cooking. It is also good for immunity and acts as a smooth muscle relaxant. Smooth muscle is located in your sphincters, gut, and vessels.
Try to use fresh vegetables rather than frozen ones. Some vitamins??? effects may change with that. The same applies on meat, juice, and fruits.
Fish is the best meat you can eat. It contains large amounts of polyunsaturated fats. These are the healthy type of fats that protect from heart disease. It is recommended you eat the skin of fish also as it contains too many fresh minerals.
It is also recommended to eat all vegetables and fruits with their skin, except for common sense ones like bananas and oranges. These will provide you with good quantity of fiber. Fiber forms stool bulk and is necessary to prevent colon cancer.
Remember, do not become obsessed with over-eating, think instead you are underexercising. So exercise, exercise, and exercise.


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2010)

bilal shanti said:


> What you should aim for daily is:
> - Carbohydrates intake: 60% of your diet
> - Protein intake: 25% of your diet
> - Fat intake 15% of your diet
> ...



What's the deal with the low-fat, low-protein recommendations, b.s.? 

It's a pretty unhealthy way to eat. Unpleasant, too. 

And exercise to lose weight? You're nuts. It doesn't work.


----------



## Phineas (Aug 11, 2010)

Percentages-based diets are highly impractical.

Also, what are those numbers for? Someone maintaining weight? Athletes? Then you talk about losing weight -- but why would you *diet* on 60% carbs? 

I don't think promoting excessive exercise is the healthiest solution to weight loss. Especially if with women, appetite increases usually disproportionately high relative to the calories burned from exercise, and they'll respond by eating more than they lost -- often from non-optimal, even counterproductive nutrients like simple sugars.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 11, 2010)

bilal shanti said:


> Smooth muscle is located in your sphincter



Not in my sphincter


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2010)

60% carbs?  Yikes!


----------



## Phineas (Aug 11, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Not in my sphincter



Attention everyone......sphincter......that is all.....


----------



## MyK (Aug 11, 2010)

BILAL SHANTI | Dr. Bilal F. Shanti | Bilal Fahmi Shanti MD | USA | Houston | Texas (TX)

just some know it all quack.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 11, 2010)

Another Moron wannab internet marketer....First post and you post a book.


----------

